
Apply HN: Time\2 – Elastic Time - franze
A new kind of time that you can store, save for later and consume when you are in dire need for &quot;just some more&quot;. Our product is currently in the idea stage, but with enough time and funding we are sure to launch an MVP of Time\2 soon.
======
qopp
One thing that I'm hesitant about is that people often use time-as-a-limited
resource as a way of pushing people out they aren't interested in seeing or
doing business with.

If people are buying time for other people (I'm assuming that's your business
model), then people may be forced to simply tell the truth, which may harm
some relationships/businesses.

Have you found someone willing to insure your startup against any possibly
litigation?

------
franze
We made some user interviews, and we think there is definitely major demand
for this. Even without telling them the topic of the interview they already
told us that they "need to find some time".

------
dozzie
How do you pronounce "Time\2"? "Time backslash two"?

~~~
franze
Similar like we pronounce HTTP/2, just in the other direction.

------
buss
What does this mean? How does it work?

------
3x14159265
shut up and take my money!

